# Brownhills are Downhills



## locksmith

My wife was recently given between 6 months and 2 years to live with a brain tumour. We've been hill walkers most of our later years but are only just in our 50's spending several weeks a year in the Lake District in our caravan. 
After my wife's operation to prolong life, she was left partly paralysed, our walking days over I decided to sell what ever I could to purchase a motorhome so we could tour the Scottish highlands, as this was our dream for when we retire.
I found the motorhome I wanted at Brownhills Newark at £24,000.00 , I paid a large deposit£10,000.00 and set a date for me to collect it. Two weeks later the day before I was due to pick up the motorhome they called me to say it had failed the MOT (exhaust) I said but you have had weeks to sort this out and I have booked the holiday the following weekend. "Don’t worry" I was told "it will be ready before then," it wasn't and another week past and another collection day was given and postponed. Two weeks after the original collection day I was able to collect. I got to Brownhills driven by my son, I saw a motorhome that looked like mine but it was not clean so I dismissed but yes you've guessed, it was mine! inside was worse, filthy carpets etc. I thought never mind I will clean it up before my wife sees (as she had never seen it) I drove home and set about cleaning it up before my wife arrived home from her mothers. She got home and loved it but noticed there was several things missing and the fridge would not open, she looked at the loo and I could not believe my eyes as the cassette was still full from the previous owner, I sorted that out and she said she liked the motorhome but it was in need of a clean (thank goodness I had already cleaned it somewhat) Next day we started with a major clean with the shower & hand basin in the wet room, I noticed water was leaking through the floor, also saw the main fresh water tank leaked, I was devastated, we had just three days to go till our re-booked holiday, I called Brownhills and I asked why the motorhome had not been checked? But the service manager side tracked and suggested we call there on Saturday on our way to our Scottish holiday, they would do the repairs while we wait and have a complimentary breakfast, I thought (yes) we will get our Holiday after all. 
Over the next three days we added an inverter - sat-nav - extra battery's etc. and loaded up, my wife was determined to clean the filthy carpets, I was concerned at her doing this but she spent a whole day in the garden with a vax shampooing carpets spread across the patio, taking rests but happy to be doing her bit.
Saturday 6am we drove the 130 miles to Brownhills feeling fairly happy but wondering how long we would have to wait while the repairs were done. We arrived at 10am and went to the desk, nobody seemed to know who I was but I saw the original salesman who took my keys and said we should sit and wait but my wife was outside with our 3 year old chocolate lab Beau who was not allowed inside, we sat outside to eat our non – complimentary breakfast at a picnic table in the cold drizzly morning. (Mandy my wife refused to sit inside and leave us alone) 6hrs later 3.45pm I went to see if I could find out anything and was told the motorhome had been ready for and hour, nobody had bothered to tell us. I took the keys, signed the papers and went and got my cold wife and Beau and followed the service manager and engineer who said they could find nothing wrong except the leaking freshwater tank, in the Motorhome I was shown how to run the fridge on gas and they left, I then noticed all the dirty greasy footmarks over the carpets and the grubby hand marks on the shower and basin, my blood boiled as I saw red and called them back and I swore at them. The service manager apologised, said he would have the motorhome cleaned when we came back from our trip. Do these people not realise how difficult it is to (just pop in) to Brownhills when you are caring for someone and the cost etc. I was fuming, all the effort my wife had put into cleaning those carpets.
We got on our way up the A1, I suggested we stay at Castlerigg hall in the Lake District as Scotland was too far today. We listened to the radio that for some reason would go off till you hit another pothole in the road but we arrived in one piece and set up for our overnight stay. Mandy suggested that we watch telly so I got it switched on and started messing with the Ariel trying to get a signal, this I did for several hours till I could not be bothered any more. we decided to stay in the Lakes a few days as the weather was good and I would set up our satellite dish the following day and get used to our motorhome. The following day I found the toilet cassette leaking and later we had a knock at the door from the Warden to say water was leaking from under the motorhome, the shower -the one they said did not leak!! I spent some time setting up the satellite dish getting a lovely picture, I thought I would wind out the awning to sit outside in the fresh air but found the awning legs were broken. I messed about with the Ariel ( again) to see why I could not get a picture as everyone else could (yes you’ve guessed it again the Ariel was broken) not to give up and try to keep my Mandy cheerful I said we will use on site showers, the satellite for TV and carry on up to Scotland on Tuesday.
Monday we had a pleasant day and nothing seemed to go wrong (touch wood) Tuesday morning came and we packed up, said goodbye to our friends who own the site and left on our way to Bunree in Scotland - we arrived at 6pm and was greeted by our other friends who run this site for the Caravan Club, it was late & they said go and set up and do the paperwork in the morning. I set up the motorhome while my wife made her way to the Showers, she came back and made a lovely dinner and I swallowed a can or two of Guinness, after this we took a slow stroll along the beach with our lovely dog Beau and I thought I wish this moment could last forever. Anyway back at the motorhome we talked about getting another cassette for the toilet from Inverness on our way to Kinlochewe as it’s a long way to walk in the middle of the night to the loo and twice a far for me as I have to escort my wife Mandy, anyway we settled for the night and I fell asleep with the telly still on at the end of the bed and in to a dream and in my dream I could hear Andy wake up - Andy wake up, I then realised it was Mandy and I wasn’t dreaming “yes what is it “ I said, she replied , “ there’s water running through the spotlight overhead “ and yes it was all over Mandy’s side and all the bed and bedding was soaked and so was she, I could hear the rain hitting the roof hard and knew there must be a hole in the roof, it was then I realised the only light was from the cooker that I had left on as a nightlight, the rain water had run inside the satellite receiver and blown that also. I got out of the bed and pulled out a make up bed and had to steal the dogs blanket for us to rest under, it was 2.30 am and Mandy slept fairly well because of her medication, I didn’t Sleep any.
The hours took forever to pass until at 9am I managed to get through to Brownhills and all they could say is “you’ll have to bring it in” we were 500 plus miles from home with nothing to sleep on and 350 miles back to Brownhills, but worst of all it was the end of our dream, but the nightmare continues, I started 350 miles back to Brownhills and at around 3.30pm I called Brownhills again and said we will be there very close to 6 could an engineer hang on a few minutes if we are Just after 6 and the girl on the service desk just said if your not here by 6 you will have to come back tomorrow, I said that I’ve been driving non-stop to get to you cant somebody wait a few minutes longer, there was no answer so we put the phone down and I put my foot down the last 120 mile and got there at 5.30 and walked in and they said, “oh you got here then” I stood and looked at them and felt like crying but I followed the engineer ( a different well mannered gentleman) out and showed him the problems, he climbed on the roof and said that he could get his fingers in where the mastic had cracked and the whole roof needed to be done. I went back to the service desk and asked the receptionist to see the service manager but was told he was in a meeting but she would get him to call me the following day, the next thing was Mandy, Beau and myself are sitting back in the Motorhome stunned by a lack of anything - Brownhills are closing up going home - Id been driving for 9 hours - still got another 2 hour to get home - no answers no apologies. I drove home in silence wishing I never put my poor wife through all this.
The following morning I waited and waited for a call but nothing so I called them and asked for the service manager and got the reply he’s in a meeting. (again) she then said I will get him to call you this afternoon, the phone call came around 2pm and straight away I apologised for swearing the other day at his engineer but he did not reply so I said hello are you there and the manager said what is it you want. Again I could feel my blood starting to boil but I kept calm and read him out a list of 12 faults, 4 of which are major and he said when would you like these done? And I replied as so as possible as the summer is nearly over, he then replied I will call you later today to let you know when we can collect it (he did not call back) and that was the last I heard apart from my I called back to see if he had got a time for me but guess what? He was in a meeting.
I don’t know how long my wife has, I hope the doctors have got it wrong but I wanted to give her the dream and when I met the Brownhills salesman who showed genuine feelings I thought this was it, then the after sales people of Brownhills took over and they lie and cowardly hide behind their secretary’s, they have no feelings and no respect.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

How depressing.....I dont know what to say to make you feel any better .lets hope the diagnosis is wrong then the problems with the van will feel insignificant, even though they clearly aren't !
 I suggest you e-mail this to brownhills ....all branches , and join all the other motorhome forums and post it up. 
All the best , and i hope you will be able to visit keswick ( castlerigg hall ) again and be able to enjoy it


----------



## Kontiki

Sorry you had such a bad experience, & hope you can get some satisfaction.

Brownhills do have a bad reputation & unfortunately many motorhome dealers are more focused on selling rather than customer service. I'm sorry that you have had such a bad experience & nothing can give you the holiday you wanted back. In my own experience I have found the dealers I have dealt with in the UK seem more willing to take a chance on not preparing or checking a vehicle as they should & rely on the customer to find out if any jobs need doing. My latest vehicle was brand new, we arranged to stay a couple of days at the dealers checking things out & getting small jobs done which should have been picked up by the PDI (I can't believe they did it). It is unwise to trust that a motorhome especially a second hand one won't have any faults & you should always plan to try it out close to home to get any problems sorted out.
Not cleaning the van before you collected it is disgraceful, in contrast when we bought a van from Germany, we stayed a couple of days to sort everything out at the dealers. He even had somebody clean the van inside & out again while we were returning the hire car.


----------



## sparxy

Want a good laugh? This is the intro on their website home page:

*"From the moment you step into one of our Brownhills Motorhomes showrooms you are in safe hands. Our friendly, knowledgeable staff are ready to spend time getting to know your individual requirements and will help you make the right choice from our extensive range of Motorhomes, suited to your personal needs. As **Europe's largest Motor Home retailer** we have a large selection of **New and pre-owned Motorhomes**, Motor Caravans and Camper Vans available. We want your experience with us to be unequalled and pride ourselves on ensuring you are properly looked after. Our main priority is to make certain our customers receive the service and attention they deserve, from the initial purchase from our range of Motorhomes right through to aftersales and servicing. We take our customer comments very seriously and feedback is greatly received. Should you ever wish to **contact Brownhills Motorhomes** with your comments please do not hesitate to do so." *

Basically they are the same as any other large dealer; 90% of the workforce have got no interest in motorhomes and never will have. Its just a job! They have probably never even stayed a night in one and therefore have no idea apart from what they read in their glossy brochures and are told on their sales training courses what its all about. I'm afraid I would never, ever buy from a large dealer because of this.

I am a self employed mobile caravan & motorhome service engineer and I leave the job when the customer is happy, even if thats 10.00 at night!

Thats the difference you see, they get paid whatever, I get paid when the customer is satisfied.

All the best Andy and hope you get it sorted ASAP and don't forget, you do have recourse through Trading Standards


----------



## The Grand Wanderer

Hi Locksmith, Mandy and Bleau,
Wow what a tale of woe. Unfortunatly your experience is not unique and Brownhills have a long standing reputation for dishing out just this kind of treatment. It seems that a lot of motorhome dealers are so busy selling, that they have inadequate service service facilities and just cannot cope with the workload impossed on them. Write to the managing director with your concerns, stating clearly and simply what the faults are and asking that he reply within 5 working days, stating how his firm will rectify all the faults and what compensation he is prepared to offer you. May be whorth while getting an independant survey of your motorhome done and maybe having a word with your local Office of Fair Trading. Once they get involved it will cost Brownhills dear.
Hope you get  sorted out soon and that your wife stays well.
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## locksmith

*Thanks*



ALLERDALECHEF said:


> How depressing.....I dont know what to say to make you feel any better .lets hope the diagnosis is wrong then the problems with the van will feel insignificant, even though they clearly aren't !
> I suggest you e-mail this to brownhills ....all branches , and join all the other motorhome forums and post it up.
> All the best , and i hope you will be able to visit keswick ( castlerigg hall ) again and be able to enjoy it



I've emailed a few people including Brownhills as you suggested, Thank you for your reply and thoughts.


----------



## locksmith

*Thank you*

Taking a break


----------



## Basil

Sorry about your problems Locksmith.....
In my opinion, the only reason to buy from Brownhills is if the price is right.... and disregard any guarantee....


----------



## locksmith

*Seems to be the case.*



Basil said:


> Sorry about your problems Locksmith.....
> In my opinion, the only reason to buy from Brownhills is if the price is right.... and disregard any guarantee....



It seems to be the case. still waiting for a call back. managers are all in the never ending meeting....................................................................................


----------



## vera

*Brownhills*

Hi Locksmith
So sorry to hear your tale.It seems most Dealers are not interested once they have got your money.
We had the same problems with aftersales with our dealer.We now use Camper Uk in Lincoln.
It is worth the 2-3 hour drive to get the good service.
Maybe you should start legal action against Brownhills.
Take a look at this link

Must be the opinion of lots of customers



Brownfools home

Best wishes
Sue


----------



## 2cv

So sorry to hear your story, but thanks for bringing it to our attention.

I'll be buying a motorhome within the next couple of years, after reading this it certainly wont be from Brownhills.

I really hope it gets sorted out and that much more importantly your wifes health imroves.


----------



## coolasluck

I also really felt for you with your fiasco with brownholes.They do have a very bad reputation and would have to say they are the worst of the worst.I reccomend finding out legally where you stand legally and try and get your money back.I would always buy second hand,personally,mainly as most faults or problems have normally been ironed out,plus you can get an idea of how the owners feel about the van and also can get a better deal.

All the best to you all, it makes us all realise how fragile life is as i have come to realise this year and my heart goes out to you.
I think you have done very well to hold your temper in check,something im sure i could not do in your situation.

As has been posted before me,sign up too as many forums as possible and post this message on them all,the more people that know the better,they should feel disgusted with themselves.


----------



## watchthis

Hi There
Well I just could not believe what I have just Read. Handing over your hard earned cash believing going to a 'big' motorhome dealers you would have no or less problems seems not to be the case. I would get intouch with the trading standards and if that does not work I would go to the local press (or even national) they like showing up dodgy companies. These large dealerships seem to be able to get away with murder and they should be exsposed for what they are!!!!. I hope you get thing's sorted out ---take care
Bye for now Freddie


----------



## locksmith

*Thanks*



vera said:


> Hi Locksmith
> So sorry to hear your tale.It seems most Dealers are not interested once they have got your money.
> We had the same problems with aftersales with our dealer.We now use Camper Uk in Lincoln.
> It is worth the 2-3 hour drive to get the good service.
> Maybe you should start legal action against Brownhills.
> Take a look at this link
> 
> Must be the opinion of lots of customers
> 
> 
> 
> Brownfools home
> 
> Best wishes
> Sue



Thanks for the Link it gave me a bit of a chuckle.
All the best


----------



## sparxy

I agree, the Browfools website is sooo funny!


----------



## Firefox

This just about sums up what I think of Motorhome Dealers in general. For many "habitation checks" are just ticking of boxes and a gravy train preying on non technical people's concerns or peace of mind - usually older people at that.

Unfortunately you never get to hear the truth because magazines like MMM go hand in hand with these dealers because they get lent free motorhomes to "review" ie Effectively an Advertisment feature dressed up as a review  

Also threads like this on message boards get deleted for "legal reasons" because someone from Brownhills will see this, contact the admin, and say it isn't true and he must take it down. Or that happens even before they contact "just in case".

So you never get the full truth.


----------



## locksmith

*Thanks*



Firefox said:


> This just about sums up what I think of Motorhome Dealers in general. For many "habitation checks" are just ticking of boxes and a gravy train preying on non technical people's concerns or peace of mind - usually older people at that.
> 
> Unfortunately you never get to hear the truth because magazines like MMM go hand in hand with these dealers because they get lent free motorhomes to "review" ie Effectively an Advertisment feature dressed up as a review
> 
> Also threads like this on message boards get deleted for "legal reasons" because someone from Brownhills will see this, contact the admin, and say it isn't true and he must take it down. Or that happens even before they contact "just in case".
> 
> So you never get the full truth.



I agree they go on about the habitation checks but this motorhome is sat in the rain filling up with water, I don't think they will dry it out before they re-seal it. What's it all about ?


----------



## suej

I too am sorry to read your sad tale and disgusted with the service.. more like lack of service.. from Brownhills  Get on to your local Ciizens Advice Bureau, they should be able to help you, I would think with your consumer rights.  All I know is that bought goods must be 'fit for purpose' and by the sound of it your van isn't.  Good luck anyway and I hope things get sorted out for you soon.  Sue


----------



## coolasluck

Firefox said:


> This just about sums up what I think of Motorhome Dealers in general. For many "habitation checks" are just ticking of boxes and a gravy train preying on non technical people's concerns or peace of mind - usually older people at that.
> 
> Unfortunately you never get to hear the truth because magazines like MMM go hand in hand with these dealers because they get lent free motorhomes to "review" ie Effectively an Advertisment feature dressed up as a review
> 
> Also threads like this on message boards get deleted for "legal reasons" because someone from Brownhills will see this, contact the admin, and say it isn't true and he must take it down. Or that happens even before they contact "just in case".
> 
> So you never get the full truth.








Yes, well lets hope that this thread is one that does not dissapear or is locked.


----------



## busydaffodil

When considering trading in, this story & the link to Brownfools has been enough evidence for me to completely dismiss them from the search.
Brownhills=run like hell in the opposite direction.

Big hugs & I hope you eventually get the problems sorted.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

just a thought ,.. and not to undermine the original story , but has anyone got a good word to say about brownhills ?  as i never hear anyone saying anything good about them.


----------



## Admin

coolasluck said:


> Yes, well lets hope that this thread is one that does not dissapear or is locked.



Nope I have no intention of locking this thread.


----------



## sparxy

In my honest opinion you are better off buying privately and finding a reputable/recommended caravan/motorhome engineer to do an independant inspection for you. It may cost you £50 but you will get a better deal on the price to start with and if any faults are found you can either cost in the repairs to negotiate a reduction in the price or walk away.


----------



## locksmith

*We are at our wits end.*



busydaffodil said:


> When considering trading in, this story & the link to Brownfools has been enough evidence for me to completely dismiss them from the search.
> Brownhills=run like hell in the opposite direction.
> 
> Big hugs & I hope you eventually get the problems sorted.



Thank you for your kind words.
I feel very sick and totally knocked out. I have waited again all day today for another promised phone call but nothing, I call them and the receptionist just say they will get them to ring me or they are with a client or in a meeting.

I had a friend come around and look at the vehicle as he used to do repairs on motorhome and caravans, he says he has found heavy corrosion in places the weather can't get and now believes the motorhome may have been flood damaged.
It just gets better but thank goodness for this website as it's keeping me sane.


----------



## terry c

iam not a full member on here can you pm me


----------



## terry c

*hi*

sorry did not want to do to much talking on here if get my drift


----------



## locksmith

*I wish*



ALLERDALECHEF said:


> just a thought ,.. and not to undermine the original story , but has anyone got a good word to say about brownhills ?  as i never hear anyone saying anything good about them.



I wish I had come here and got advice before I purchased.


----------



## Kontiki

Just a shot in the dark but did you pay for any part of the motorhome with a credit card? If you did pay for any of it (such as a deposit) using a card you are possibly protected under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974 as the total value is under £30000.


----------



## locksmith

Kontiki said:


> Just a shot in the dark but did you pay for any part of the motorhome with a credit card? If you did pay for any of it (such as a deposit) using a card you are possibly protected under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974 as the total value is under £30000.



Hi there, no I paid the deposit and then the bulk by debit card and cheque.
I have just had an anonymous email from a so called Brownhills employee saying they are sorry for all the trouble I've had with this motorhome and it should not have been sold to me but I will receive a letter in the post tomorrow


----------



## kenjones

A nightmare experience locksmith.
I know it's no comfort for you but I have met many motorhomers who would never go back to Brownhills.

Perhaps this site could start a list of dealers recommended by members?

I have nothing but praise for Todds of Lostock Hall, Preston.
Todds Motorhomes


My van was a fair price and the part exchange allowance was good.
The vehicle was ready when promised and very clean and well serviced.
I have needed to 'phone for advice a couple of times and found them very helpful.

I hope your problems will soon be resolved.


----------



## locksmith

kenjones said:


> A nightmare experience locksmith.
> I know it's no comfort for you but I have met many motorhomers who would never go back to Brownhills.
> 
> Perhaps this site could start a list of dealers recommended by members?
> 
> I have nothing but praise for Todds of Lostock Hall, Preston.
> Todds Motorhomes
> 
> 
> My van was a fair price and the part exchange allowance was good.
> The vehicle was ready when promised and very clean and well serviced.
> I have needed to 'phone for advice a couple of times and found them very helpful.
> 
> I hope your problems will soon be resolved.



Todds had a motorhome I wanted but it was a bit to much for me.


----------



## rolandrat

kenjones said:


> A nightmare experience locksmith.
> I know it's no comfort for you but I have met many motorhomers who would never go back to Brownhills.
> 
> Perhaps this site could start a list of dealers recommended by members?
> 
> I have nothing but praise for Todds of Lostock Hall, Preston.
> Todds Motorhomes
> 
> 
> My van was a fair price and the part exchange allowance was good.
> The vehicle was ready when promised and very clean and well serviced.
> I have needed to 'phone for advice a couple of times and found them very helpful.
> 
> I hope your problems will soon be resolved.



You was very lucky, I had a very bad experience with them.


----------



## Kontiki

Hope that the letter from Brownhills has some good news for you & you get your money back plus compensation. I had problems with the dealer I used (not Brownhills) & compared to yours they were minor. I was almost at the point of stocking the van up & going to his main showroom & parking across the front entrance until I got some satisfaction or he called the police & was prepared to whatever it took to get it sorted. Thankfully I got my issues sorted but it did cause me a great deal of stress.


----------



## Randonneur

After reading all the posts on here I'm wondering if there is such a thing as a happy Brownhills customer. 

I would ask that, if such a person exists, could they please post their experiences on here so we can have a balanced view of this company and their aftersales and service operations. After all, they are still in business so SOMEONE must be buying their motorhomes. 

I suspect the list is likely to be very short!!!!


----------



## locksmith

Kontiki said:


> Hope that the letter from Brownhills has some good news for you & you get your money back plus compensation. I had problems with the dealer I used (not Brownhills) & compared to yours they were minor. I was almost at the point of stocking the van up & going to his main showroom & parking across the front entrance until I got some satisfaction or he called the police & was prepared to whatever it took to get it sorted. Thankfully I got my issues sorted but it did cause me a great deal of stress.



The thing that has come across to me is it seems that the employees of Brownhills do not like the way business is done by their employers and one of them feels strongly enough to email me so.

I do hope the letter is a refund


----------



## Kontiki

Have you tried trading standards ? I would say that the vehicle isn't fit for purpose & you should be able to reject it.


----------



## locksmith

Kontiki said:


> Have you tried trading standards ? I would say that the vehicle isn't fit for purpose & you should be able to reject it.



I did talk to them today and they told me to request a refund today from Brownhills but nobody will talk to me.


----------



## maingate

A lot of vans were flood damaged in 2007. It was made clear at the time that none of them would be sold on and put back on the road.

If yours could be one of these, contact either VOSA or DVLA and ask them to check on your vehicle. If this is the case, then you should have an easier time getting your money back.

Possibly your Insurance company may be able to get some info on the history of the vehicle. If not, try an HPI check on it. Brownfools should automatically do it on any part exchange vehicle they take in.

Do you know a friendly policeman ? There is a lot of info on their computer system. It could be a ringer.

I bought my last van from Brownhills. The van was nearly new so there were no real issues with it. When I came to get my first service and habitation check they were a bit vague about the cost beforehand. When I went to pick it up and pay the bill, I got a big shock at the price. £550 for the work. They never got any more money off me after that.

I sincerely hope you get this sorted quickly and to your satisfaction.


----------



## Deleted member 5759

If there is damp and corrosion in the van then just reject it as unfit for purpose.

However under any circumstances do not continue to use it, it is a great shame that your dreams have been shattered when one considers your personal circumstances.

Peter


----------



## busydaffodil

I once got ripped off for £750 by a local furniture company (took my money twice from my debit card).
I resolved the issue by printing flyers describing my story & standing outside their entrance, giving my flyer to every person who was going to enter their store.
Within the day, my money was paid back in cash to me.  They lost so much more in people reading & turning around to walk away.

Lets hope Brownhills see your story over every web forum in the Uk.

I would be renting a pitch at the next Motorhome show, getting myself a banner ("A Warning to all") and displaying your story to anyone that wants to listen.

Their credibility needs to be severely knocked over their treatment of you.   Something like this, handled correctly, could be the nail in their businesses coffin.   I'm sure your forum friends would help out too.


----------



## busydaffodil

locksmith said:


> I did talk to them today and they told me to request a refund today from Brownhills but nobody will talk to me.



post a letter - registered post, rejecting the item as unfit for purpose.  List the number of times you have requested action/conversation & request they arrange collection & full refund of the vehicle??


----------



## locksmith

busydaffodil said:


> I once got ripped off for £750 by a local furniture company (took my money twice from my debit card).
> I resolved the issue by printing flyers describing my story & standing outside their entrance, giving my flyer to every person who was going to enter their store.
> Within the day, my money was paid back in cash to me.  They lost so much more in people reading & turning around to walk away.
> 
> Lets hope Brownhills see your story over every web forum in the Uk.
> 
> I would be renting a pitch at the next Motorhome show, getting myself a banner ("A Warning to all") and displaying your story to anyone that wants to listen.
> 
> Their credibility needs to be severely knocked over their treatment of you.   Something like this, handled correctly, could be the nail in their businesses coffin.   I'm sure your forum friends would help out too.



Iv'e been having a chat with my wifes uncle who's the night editor of the Sun but as I said to him we don't want the fuss just a quiet few weeks in scotland. The newspaper would be the last resort.


----------



## Canalsman

I suggest you get the editor to give them a call.

That should provoke a reaction!

Why treat this as a last resort?

It's a story that a newspaper would probably really like to run. The only down side is the potential intrusion on your privacy. 

But that would only be short term, and if it were me I'd relish the chance to show these people up for what they appear to be.

And it might prevent others from experiencing similar problems ...


----------



## locksmith

Canalsman said:


> I suggest you get the editor to give them a call.
> 
> That should provoke a reaction!
> 
> Why treat this as a last resort?
> 
> It's a story that a newspaper would probably really like to run. The only down side is the potential intrusion on your privacy.
> 
> But that would only be short term, and if it were me I'd relish the chance to show these people up for what they appear to be.
> 
> And it might prevent others from experiencing similar problems ...


At this point my wife is calling the shots and she says no at the moment.


----------



## locksmith

maingate said:


> A lot of vans were flood damaged in 2007. It was made clear at the time that none of them would be sold on and put back on the road.
> 
> If yours could be one of these, contact either VOSA or DVLA and ask them to check on your vehicle. If this is the case, then you should have an easier time getting your money back.
> 
> Possibly your Insurance company may be able to get some info on the history of the vehicle. If not, try an HPI check on it. Brownfools should automatically do it on any part exchange vehicle they take in.
> 
> Do you know a friendly policeman ? There is a lot of info on their computer system. It could be a ringer.
> 
> I bought my last van from Brownhills. The van was nearly new so there were no real issues with it. When I came to get my first service and habitation check they were a bit vague about the cost beforehand. When I went to pick it up and pay the bill, I got a big shock at the price. £550 for the work. They never got any more money off me after that.
> 
> I sincerely hope you get this sorted quickly and to your satisfaction.



My friendly inspector ran an HPI check but it has come up blank, he thought this unusual because nothing came up at all. I did say that I know that the motorhome was registered in the Isle of Man so he re-tried with the both registrations but still nothing, like it does not exist.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

Canalsman said:


> I suggest you get the editor to give them a call.
> 
> That should provoke a reaction!
> 
> Why treat this as a last resort?
> 
> It's a story that a newspaper would probably really like to run. The only down side is the potential intrusion on your privacy.
> 
> But that would only be short term, and if it were me I'd relish the chance to show these people up for what they appear to be.
> 
> And it might prevent others from experiencing similar problems ...





yes ..i have to agree with chris
i recon one  phonecall from a national newspaper or magazine would have this sorted out pronto .
Maybe even an e-mail from admin inviting them to put their side of the story.
Once they see it isnt just one person fighting  against their  large organisation they will feel more pressure . Your MP may also help .( mine did with british gas ...they apologised when he got involved and paid me compensation !)

Time is of the essence here
best wishes
chef


----------



## locksmith

I received a letter from brownhills with their sincere apologies stating they have fallen far short of thier standards and they wish to put things correct. I have asked that I be able to take the motorhome back on Tuesday and run through the problems with somebody who will be able to make decisions and get this sorted with some form of compensation for my losses.
I have also stated that we have been approached by a National News paper but we dont want the fuss, we would prefer just to be able to have our two weeks in our motorhome before my wife dies.


----------



## locksmith

I wish to ask a favour of anyone on wildcamping who may feel strong enough that we have been treated badly that they would email Brownhills so. 
Our editor friend has suggested this.


----------



## Admin

locksmith said:


> I wish to ask a favour of anyone on wildcamping who may feel strong enough that we have been treated badly that they would email Brownhills so.
> Our editor friend has suggested this.



People will need your details to be able to do this as they cannot give your forum user name. You can pass these to me if you like and any interested members can ask me for the details.

Phil


----------



## busydaffodil

Phil said:


> People will need your details to be able to do this as they cannot give your forum user name. You can pass these to me if you like and any interested members can ask me for the details.
> 
> Phil



If they has agreed to his name being given to people Phil, I am happy to email them with a supportive email for this couple.


----------



## maingate

Hi locksmith,

It is looking good and proves that Brownhills follow comments on the forums. I agree with informing the newspapers as a last resort. It is however, a very good thing to get the threat of such action made plain to Brownhills (or whichever company is causing the problem). 

You probably do not need to do that now but if you do, remember that BBC Wales ran a story a few months ago about Brownhills. An elderly couple finished up with a five figure debt to them and had no hope of ever paying it off. Their sales people (and methods) have a lot to answer for.


----------



## vindiboy

I E Mailed  Brownhills today  [ and got a bland reply ] telling them of this post and expressing my disgust at their treatment of a customer, My Hymer came from them  some years ago and I had problems  with them then, they  did put right all the things wrong eventually but  could have done things right in the first place saving  me and them hassle, I for one would never use them again and often relate my experience of their services to anyone who is interested so I  have probably cost them a few customers over time, but I don't suppose they care much, given their general  attitude to people.


----------



## locksmith

Phil said:


> People will need your details to be able to do this as they cannot give your forum user name. You can pass these to me if you like and any interested members can ask me for the details.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil, I'm more than pleased to give my details to you and I really do want to thank everyone for their support. I joined wildcamping for information and certainly didn't expect to be asking for help. thank you.


----------



## vindiboy

My friend had some work done by Hymer at Preston, this is how his van was returned to him, a large screw had gone right through the body from INSIDE the van where they did a job on the  interior bed,this was about three years ago, they [ Hymer] had to come to Worthing to collect the van and leave him with a loaned Camper drive all the way to Preston and return his Hymer after  repairing the damage, I have to say that they did in fact do an excellent repair on his van but what a mess in the first place.


----------



## BambiOwner

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> just a thought ,.. and not to undermine the original story , but has anyone got a good word to say about brownhills ?  as i never hear anyone saying anything good about them.



The only good thing that In ever found with Brownhill was that they always have nice pretty girls at the show's giving out leaflets.
Bambiowner


----------



## locksmith

I  Just privately mailed this to Phil with all my detail but as you have all been so kind I thought you should see what I wrote.

Thanks Phil. I'm a locksmith and you hear all the time of rogues in my industry, I am one of the good guy's who do lots of work for Age concern and for special needs people and have had to prove myself to many agency's I also have government clearance able to go on any military installation in the UK, I have had to prove I'm honest. I have never been treated or have ever heard of people being treated by a reputable company such as Brownhills the way we have. I have been honest with people on this forum but what has been mentioned is only the tip of the iceberg. I will not mention anyone's names and I thought if I did you would probably remove this thread from your website anyway. I do want to say thank you for allowing me to run this and thanks also for being prepared to pass my details on.
My wife was crying a moment ago reading some of the nice reply's we have had. Thank you, Andrew


----------



## locksmith

vindiboy said:


> I E Mailed  Brownhills today  [ and got a bland reply ] telling them of this post and expressing my disgust at their treatment of a customer, My Hymer came from them  some years ago and I had problems  with them then, they  did put right all the things wrong eventually but  could have done things right in the first place saving  me and them hassle, I for one would never use them again and often relate my experience of their services to anyone who is interested so I  have probably cost them a few customers over time, but I don't suppose they care much, given their general  attitude to people.



Thank you so much.


----------



## busydaffodil

Contact Your Local Brownhills Branch

For anyone that wishes to contact Brownhills, here is the link to their Newark Centre.

I'm just finishing mine.


----------



## arthur49

I've just noticed and read through all this thread - I'm shocked and sincerely hope its sorted.....and fast.
Oddly in May 2009 we went to Brownhills, Newark despite fact we are in Perthshire but nobody seemed interested in our potential custom (a new van) so we walked away.  It was only afterwards that we heard bad reports.... a narrow escape
Good luck
Arthur


----------



## wolly

*wolly*

I am sorry to read your letter about your wife.ABOUT BROWNHILLS i had a bad expperience with a new motorhome over £3000 00 pounds. water leaking in waterboiler etc etc could go on.but never agian I would not ask them to oil my barrow if it had a squeek .anyway hope you get sorted and god bless you both wolly north yorkshire.


----------



## locksmith

busydaffodil said:


> Contact Your Local Brownhills Branch
> 
> For anyone that wishes to contact Brownhills, here is the link to their Newark Centre.
> 
> I'm just finishing mine.



Thank you.


----------



## locksmith

busydaffodil said:


> Contact Your Local Brownhills Branch
> 
> For anyone that wishes to contact Brownhills, here is the link to their Newark Centre.
> 
> I'm just finishing mine.





wolly said:


> I am sorry to read your letter about your wife.ABOUT BROWNHILLS i had a bad expperience with a new motorhome over £3000 00 pounds. water leaking in waterboiler etc etc could go on.but never agian I would not ask them to oil my barrow if it had a squeek .anyway hope you get sorted and god bless you both wolly north yorkshire.



Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## rolandrat

*Brownhills*

Locksmith,
              your situation has been mentioned on the 3ms' web site.


----------



## locksmith

rolandrat said:


> Locksmith,
> your situation has been mentioned on the 3ms' web site.



Again I'm being dim but can you tell me what and where the 3ms. website is ?
Thank you    .


----------



## paulmold

*3ms*

I think it refers to Motorhome Monthly Magazine. Just google 'MMM' or 'outandaboutlive', you'll find it.


----------



## busydaffodil

Have had a very bland response.
These people expect us to continue to support their business?   This is not exactly the response they should be giving out is it!

"In reply to your e mail, we have identified the customer and are looking internally into the particular transaction. We obviously are concerned at the customer’s statements and looking to resolve any outstanding issues. We strive to achieve one hundred percent customer satisfaction on every occasion but clearly on this occasion we have not succeeded. Thank you for bringing this to our attention, however we were aware of the customer’s comments. Many thanks Andy Craggs"


----------



## terry c

*HI*

hi its also on motorhome facts as well


----------



## peter12sally

*brownhills motorfools*

I too bought a A Fiat Auto-trail Arapaho from brownhills, Birtley. The alarm would'nt work, the bike rack(on their schedule) was missing, water comming in at rear of van, reversing sensors not working, fridge wouldn't work on 12V. on the way down from scotland, for the third time, to have things rectified, I warned them i had enough food and water for 2 weeks, as this 4.5Tonne(8.34m) vechile was unexpectedly going to 'brake' down across their front gate should this not be the last visit to fix things.
I hope you mandy and Beau get it sorted, don't sit back take a stand, plenty of help here.
peter


----------



## locksmith

peter12sally said:


> I too bought a A Fiat Auto-trail Arapaho from brownhills, Birtley. The alarm would'nt work, the bike rack(on their schedule) was missing, water comming in at rear of van, reversing sensors not working, fridge wouldn't work on 12V. on the way down from scotland, for the third time, to have things rectified, I warned them i had enough food and water for 2 weeks, as this 4.5Tonne(8.34m) vechile was unexpectedly going to 'brake' down across their front gate should this not be the last visit to fix things.
> I hope you mandy and Beau get it sorted, don't sit back take a stand, plenty of help here.
> peter



Thanks Peter, 
               I felt quite alone for a while till I put my story on here. it would seem that quite a few people have had problems with many dealers.


----------



## Deleted member 5759

locksmith said:


> Thanks Peter,
> I felt quite alone for a while till I put my story on here. it would seem that quite a few people have had problems with many dealers.




Any problems my customers may have, get sorted end of story. We try and make sure they don't by doing the job properly in the first place although we are only human and not infallible all the time.

All our vans are re-valetted before handover and the valetter who does it is responsible for quality control and checking that everything is OK.

Plus on handover we demonstrate how everything works.

Peter


----------



## Samson

What an amazing thread. I very nearly bought a 30k used motorhome from Brownhills, Birtley earlier this year, and on reflection, and nothing to do with this story, I am happy that I wasn't tempted to the point of a transaction. I have always thought that all motorhomes are grossly overpriced, especially used ones, and this is why I have chosen for the third time to build my own. 
If I was in your position, and if all you say is correct, I would go both to the press and the T.V and expose all.


----------



## Ian03/54

What a heart wrenching situation. I do hope that Brownhills are genuine in their offer and that you get the holiday you are so longing for and spend the time together that is so precious to you.

Time and time again I have read of the way that customers have been treated by this company, in fact friends of ours were given the same treatment years ago although they were serial buyers having been gullible enough to give Brownhills several goes at their life savings. Through the adverts that they take out in all the motorhome magazines they will always attract new people coming to our great way of life and so have little need for repeat custom and any that do return to them are a bonus. We recently purchased a motorhome that Brownhills had taken in part-exchange; it was traded out to the dealer we bought from because they are into the banks for so much money, the figure I was told was £30 million, and they cannot stock many of the part-exchanges that they get, just relying on a stocking plan for the new motorhomes. 

Wishing you, and your lady, all the very best.


----------



## locksmith

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Any problems my customers may have, get sorted end of story. We try and make sure they don't by doing the job properly in the first place although we are only human and not infallible all the time.
> 
> All our vans are re-valetted before handover and the valetter who does it is responsible for quality control and checking that everything is OK.
> 
> Plus on handover we demonstrate how everything works.
> 
> Peter



I was very tempted by some of your motorhomes but I particularly wanted Brownhills Compass Castaway RG because of the rear garage and the big fixed bed as my wife is unable to climb into an overcab bed but all in all Brownhills are the biggest in Europe and I thought I would be safe. I'm new to motorhomes and just sold my 2009 Elddis supercyclone Caravan which was imaculate, my how I wish I still had that! but I have used two local caravan dealers and the service was fantastic. It would seem with exception to yourself most motorhome dealers are the same and just grab your money. I can understand there being one or two problems but with mine they are not small but major and unfortunately they are all invisible till either in use or the heavens open up, the filth was not invisible.


----------



## Tdmalcolm

hi Peter, i'm gutted to read this..just got my third motor home and have received excellent service localy, however i nearly purchased from brownholes a few years ago but found them sadly lacking any sort of customer care, and only wanted the quickest route to your cash, i hope this is sorted quickly for you all, best regards and i hope the dream comes true for you and your good lady .....TDMalcolm


----------



## locksmith

Canalsman said:


> I suggest you get the editor to give them a call.
> 
> That should provoke a reaction!
> 
> Why treat this as a last resort?
> 
> It's a story that a newspaper would probably really like to run. The only down side is the potential intrusion on your privacy.
> 
> But that would only be short term, and if it were me I'd relish the chance to show these people up for what they appear to be.
> 
> And it might prevent others from experiencing similar problems ...



The last resort as Mandy is finding this all a strain without all the pressure the Newspaper would bring. as am I writing this at 3,40 in the morning.


----------



## terry c

*HI*

HI Andy 
           you no i can not under this i think you work for your self i do as well we have 2300 chaps on here seen this and its on other sites so pos 3000 0r 4000 have seen this so if i was a top dog at brownhill s i would have some one to you today or is that just me


----------



## locksmith

I have been to another forum called motorhome facts, as recommended by others, one or two members quite understandably have treated my story with suspicion as they have not heard Brownhills side of the story.
I have explained my story is true and there is more and if it were not - the next you will hear is Brownhills will take me to court.


----------



## maingate

Hi locksmith,

I frequently follow the posts on MHFacts and have found that they are a pretty good bunch of people.

Do not worry about any negative posts. It could be anyone doing that eg; a Brownhills Company Director. It would not be the first time that has happened, especially in similar cases to yours.

Facts is a huge site and everybody has a different point of view. The problem with your thread is that it has been shifted to the 'company reports' section and only paid up members can view it now. The moderators may have done this to protect the forum from possible legal action from Brownhills.


----------



## locksmith

Sunday 12 noon I have just heard from the Salesman who sold me my van and he is willing to re-fund - repair or come to some kind of agreement but we will be discussing matters further on Monday and I will most probably be returning with the van on Tuesday. This Salesman called because we struck up a very good rapport from the start and I did say I have no problem with him and through all of this I felt he was sympathetic to our needs with my wifes illness. 

But I also know the call came thanks to you good people


----------



## Deleted member 5759

Hi,

If Brownhills are not prepared to give you a replacement van or get it ready in time before your wife goes into hospital on the 24th August, Johns Cross will.

I can offer you a Swift Sundance 580PR, end lounge 2 berth motorhome free of charge for one week commencing 13th August so that you can have some quality time together.

The only proviso is that you pay the hire insurance cost of £61-75p and complete our standard hire agreement which will be at no charge to you.

Please contact my Hire Dept and speak to Mark, Andy or Lawrence if this is of interest 01-580-883060

Good luck and best wishes

Peter


----------



## locksmith

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Brownhills are not prepared to give you a replacement van or get it ready in time before your wife goes into hospital on the 24th August, Johns Cross will.
> 
> I can offer you a Swift Sundance 580PR, end lounge 2 berth motorhome free of charge for one week commencing 13th August so that you can have some quality time together.
> 
> The only proviso is that you pay the hire insurance cost of £61-75p and complete our standard hire agreement which will be at no charge to you.
> 
> Please contact my Hire Dept and speak to Mark, Andy or Lawrence if this is of interest 01-580-883060
> 
> Good luck and best wishes
> 
> Peter



That is so so kind of you, I think my last thread may have passed the same time as you wrote this. May I please see what Brownhills are going to do before I answer you, but I do feel that Brownhills should have made me the same offer as you just have. You are very Kind, thank you but you have also bought the tears back into my eyes.


----------



## Canalsman

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Brownhills are not prepared to give you a replacement van or get it ready in time before your wife goes into hospital on the 24th August, Johns Cross will.
> 
> I can offer you a Swift Sundance 580PR, end lounge 2 berth motorhome free of charge for one week commencing 13th August so that you can have some quality time together.
> 
> The only proviso is that you pay the hire insurance cost of £61-75p and complete our standard hire agreement which will be at no charge to you.
> 
> Please contact my Hire Dept and speak to Mark, Andy or Lawrence if this is of interest 01-580-883060
> 
> Good luck and best wishes
> 
> Peter



What a wonderfully generous offer.

Fantastic!


----------



## locksmith

Please forgive me if I get away from the computer for the rest of the day, I'm shattered and have much to do before it all starts again tomorrow. It is my intention not to keep this motorhome so I've got to empty and remove everything I've added to it.
Mandy has said to thank you all for your help so far, even Beau is wagging her tail as the tension has eased slightly.
Thank you all again and I will keep you posted.


----------



## AndyC

This thread has spread to several other forums, for example see the MMM forum: Viewing a thread - Out&About Live

I'm sure we all have the greatest sympathy for locksmith and his wife - no-one deserves to be treated as they have. It's small consolation to them but Brownhills' reputation will take yet another knock as a result of this.

I also hope that the more than generous offer from Peter at Johns Cross will go some way to restoring faith in motorhome dealers - they're not all bad....

AndyC


----------



## BillyB666

Basil said:


> Sorry about your problems Locksmith.....
> In my opinion, the only reason to buy from Brownhills is if the price is right.... and disregard any guarantee....




Exactly right- took A YEAR to get a seat cover fitted& a YEAR to fix the leccy window - even though we pick the problems up before we bought the van - in the end the service manager said he'd get his "Best people" ti get in touch & sort things out ( the mail was like something a 2 year old would type ) nothing sent a reminder- nothing, went to their stand at the Lincoln show- left all my details- nothing. Like the man said BEAST  them on price & get the van sorted by PROFESSIONALS it's the only way. They are complete cowboys

B


----------



## locksmith

AndyC said:


> This thread has spread to several other forums, for example see the MMM forum: Viewing a thread - Out&About Live
> 
> I'm sure we all have the greatest sympathy for locksmith and his wife - no-one deserves to be treated as they have. It's small consolation to them but Brownhills' reputation will take yet another knock as a result of this.
> 
> I also hope that the more than generous offer from Peter at Johns Cross will go some way to restoring faith in motorhome dealers - they're not all bad....
> 
> AndyC


Cant keep away ( Mandy is sleeping) but I googled Brownhills are Downhills and was amazed at the other forums who are running this


----------



## locksmith

Thank you all again. I would think Brownhills will be glad to see the back of me although we have done nothing to them. Mandy is sleeping like a baby the first time since we called at Brownhills last Saturday on our way to Scotland. We will definitely be taking the refund and compensation, after that we are not sure. I'm not looking forward to going to Brownhills as I feel very very bitter.


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Just back in and have read through this thread with growing horror and rage. Brownhills had a rotten reputation already but this is a dreadful story.

That's a wonderful offer from Peter from Johns Cross though, and you clearly have a huge body of well-deserved support from not just this forum but from good people far and wide.

Good luck for tomorrow: it's very unpleasant to have to do this but hopefully it bring some closure on this episode.

I wish you both a restful and relaxing holiday once this is through.


----------



## al n sal

Good luck to you and your wife Locksmith, I hope it all works out for you, there is so much pubicity now about this Brownhills must be seen to do something surley.

can I just say also, WOW what an offer from johncross, I have dealt witht them in the past and found them good, but after reading their offer to you, they have proved to be above and beyond, well done, makes a real nice change

good luck
al


----------



## locksmith

al n sal said:


> Good luck to you and your wife Locksmith, I hope it all works out for you, there is so much pubicity now about this Brownhills must be seen to do something surley.
> 
> can I just say also, WOW what an offer from johncross, I have dealt witht them in the past and found them good, but after reading their offer to you, they have proved to be above and beyond, well done, makes a real nice change
> 
> good luck
> al



I could not agree more about Johnscross/ Thank you.


----------



## fifer37

*newspapers*



locksmith said:


> At this point my wife is calling the shots and she says no at the moment.



I  worked in the newspaper industry, and had a problem with my gas provider being changed, without my knowledge. Reporters sorted it out in 2 days, and I got £20 back for all the phone calls incurred. I would certainly go to the papers, it"s worth it. I am amazed, that someone from Brownhills, has not been in touch with this site, about all the BAD publicity.


----------



## Beemer

Goodness me this has me worried... I have only just picked up our first motorhome from Brownhills of Newark (yesterday) and stayed over night at their free facility.
We have paid over £30 000 for our 2005 second hand Peugeot Autocruise Sarasota, having moved over from a 6 berth caravan.
We found the staff to be very helpful and friendly, and our 'van' was tested overnight with no problems.
I really hope I have not made a terrible mistake by choosing Brownhills and will be monitoring my motorhome quite closely for any problems.
Good luck to you and your wife Locksmith, I hope it all works out for you and you get what you want from them.


----------



## AL8

I hope that you get all your money back, including any additional money spent above the purchase price.

With your cash back in the bank & a weeks holiday very shortly in beautiful Scotland, guaranteed by John Cross, hopefully you & your wife will both sleep better.

I know nothing of Johns Cross, but clearly if you decide to buy again they are going to be your first port of call  - and rightly so. Great offer Johns Cross!!

I don't think that even the most harden person could fail to be moved by your story, I purchased from Brownhills @ Newark, under very similar circumstances to yours, and could bore the pants off of you with unbelievable (but true) stories - really, so unbelievable that they become comical.... or is that they become a farse 

I know that you both do not need the added pressure of the problems caused by Brownhills, but now I'd get to planning your week away. It sounds like you might already know a fair bit about Scotland, but if you'd like to add a couple of places to stop where you can get the MH close to the beach for dog walks or get the MH to places where your wife can enjoy fantastic views from the comfort of the MH please drop me a PM and I'll send you some info.

Enjoy getting your money back, but most of all enjoy your time together.


----------



## Admin

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Brownhills are not prepared to give you a replacement van or get it ready in time before your wife goes into hospital on the 24th August, Johns Cross will.
> 
> I can offer you a Swift Sundance 580PR, end lounge 2 berth motorhome free of charge for one week commencing 13th August so that you can have some quality time together.
> 
> The only proviso is that you pay the hire insurance cost of £61-75p and complete our standard hire agreement which will be at no charge to you.
> 
> Please contact my Hire Dept and speak to Mark, Andy or Lawrence if this is of interest 01-580-883060
> 
> Good luck and best wishes
> 
> Peter



This is a wonderful offer you have made. I shall certainly remember it.


----------



## locksmith

AL8 said:


> I hope that you get all your money back, including any additional money spent above the purchase price.
> 
> With your cash back in the bank & a weeks holiday very shortly in beautiful Scotland, guaranteed by John Cross, hopefully you & your wife will both sleep better.
> 
> I know nothing of Johns Cross, but clearly if you decide to buy again they are going to be your first port of call  - and rightly so. Great offer Johns Cross!!
> 
> I don't think that even the most harden person could fail to be moved by your story, I purchased from Brownhills @ Newark, under very similar circumstances to yours, and could bore the pants off of you with unbelievable (but true) stories - really, so unbelievable that they become comical.... or is that they become a farse
> 
> I know that you both do not need the added pressure of the problems caused by Brownhills, but now I'd get to planning your week away. It sounds like you might already know a fair bit about Scotland, but if you'd like to add a couple of places to stop where you can get the MH close to the beach for dog walks or get the MH to places where your wife can enjoy fantastic views from the comfort of the MH please drop me a PM and I'll send you some info.
> 
> Enjoy getting your money back, but most of all enjoy your time together.



I will definitely be dropping you a line. and thank you for your thoughts...


----------



## locksmith

Beemer said:


> Goodness me this has me worried... I have only just picked up our first motorhome from Brownhills of Newark (yesterday) and stayed over night at their free facility.
> We have paid over £30 000 for our 2005 second hand Peugeot Autocruise Sarasota, having moved over from a 6 berth caravan.
> We found the staff to be very helpful and friendly, and our 'van' was tested overnight with no problems.
> I really hope I have not made a terrible mistake by choosing Brownhills and will be monitoring my motorhome quite closely for any problems.
> Good luck to you and your wife Locksmith, I hope it all works out for you and you get what you want from them.



I think you will be OK and feel we were taken advantage of at our lowest, a year ago this would not have happened as I would not have let it and would not have put total trust in strangers.


----------



## locksmith

I had an email this morning from brownfools and here is a copy for all to see although my reply will come first.  

Dear David, Prew and Connor, (Brownfools)
                                         thank you for your kind email. when all this first started nobody wanted to know our story except the people of wildcamping and motorhomefacts forums we had an insider who would have got our case in the national newspapers, we didn't want this all we wanted was Brownhills to listen as we had not got time and this was what they were taking most of.
Now there are many who want our story due to the outcry of our new friends who have made us many kind offers such as Johnscross Motorhomes, we feel unfortunately we will have to decline from their most kind offer at least till sometime after the 24th August when Mandy is due to see her specialist and have scans due to changes and savere headaches, Mandy had already postponed this hospital appointment to have our doomed holiday.

kind wishes and good luck to your readers who have had problems also.

Andy - Mandy - Beau.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Brownfools 
To: Andy
Sent: Monday, August 09, 2010 4:11 AM
Subject: RE: Downhills


Hi Andy & Mandy (and Beau!),

Thank you for your email to us here at Brownfools.
Firstly may we say how sorry we are to hear of your condition, Mandy.  Our thoughts and sympathies are with you and your family.  An experience like you have just had with Brownhills was the very last thing you all needed.

We had already read your distressing account on the Motorhomefacts website forum.  The replies from members of that forum (and others) say more than we ever could.  We understand from subsequent posts to the forum that you may be able to obtain a refund from Brownhills.  You won't need us to tell you how precious your time is.  If you can get your money back, do so!  Then put Brownhills behind you and never look back.
Motorhoming is a wonderful way of making the most of your time together.  We understand that the proprietor of Johns Cross Motorhomes in East Sussex (Peter) has offered you a Swift Motorhome for a week to get you off to a proper start.  Our limited dealings with Johns Cross Motorhomes have been very satisfactory and we thank Peter for his generous offer.
In the time that we have run the Brownfools website we have been sent some harrowing, first hand accounts of peoples dealings with the Muppets of Newark.  We often think that they can't dig themselves any deeper into the gutter, then we hear of them in the sewer.
Our website was born out of our experiences.  We are truly sorry that, like us, you learnt the hard way.  We do hope that this is all resolved to your satisfaction - and quickly!
Please drop us a line letting us know how you fare, what you buy, where you go and, most of all, how you enjoy it!  Don't let this put you off motorhoming.  There are good dealers out there!
Finally, we hope that you can make another trip to Scotland.  As you will see from the photos on the website, we love it!

Very best wishes,

                    David, Prew and Connor.


----------



## Allie

hi locksmith, hope your wife is ok. My partner and i got our first camper in Dec 2009 from brownhills, we knew it wanted a few bits doing but they said it would be done before pick up, oh the jobs were done pick up was four days late mind. We brought the van home tried to start her up the following morning absolute nothing.(jump leads to the ready) Not bad for a brand new battery. Anyway cutting a long story short, they had done the jobs but they were all botch ups and after several phone calls we got no satisfaction. We took the van to a local garage and they re-did the jobs at a total of 11 hundred quid, lucky for us the garage belongs to a friend of ours and he said it was ok for us to send the bill to brownhills, after several weeks and phonecalls (we paid Andy at garage by the way) brownhills aggreed to pay for the new battery and laisure battery not bad for over a grand!!! The after sales of this place is terrible and i wouldn't recommend them to anyone. We have just traded the van in and pick our new Motor-home up on Wed 11th Aug, can't wait, we went to CAMPBELLS in Preston the ford pinacle rl 2008 was only slightly more than you paid brownhills, just a thought. Good luck in the future and love and prayers with your wife Allie n George xx


----------



## locksmith

Allie said:


> hi locksmith, hope your wife is ok. My partner and i got our first camper in Dec 2009 from brownhills, we knew it wanted a few bits doing but they said it would be done before pick up, oh the jobs were done pick up was four days late mind. We brought the van home tried to start her up the following morning absolute nothing.(jump leads to the ready) Not bad for a brand new battery. Anyway cutting a long story short, they had done the jobs but they were all botch ups and after several phone calls we got no satisfaction. We took the van to a local garage and they re-did the jobs at a total of 11 hundred quid, lucky for us the garage belongs to a friend of ours and he said it was ok for us to send the bill to brownhills, after several weeks and phonecalls (we paid Andy at garage by the way) brownhills aggreed to pay for the new battery and laisure battery not bad for over a grand!!! The after sales of this place is terrible and i wouldn't recommend them to anyone. We have just traded the van in and pick our new Motor-home up on Wed 11th Aug, can't wait, we went to CAMPBELLS in Preston the ford pinacle rl 2008 was only slightly more than you paid brownhills, just a thought. Good luck in the future and love and prayers with your wife Allie n George xx



Thank you for your lovely email, Mandy has shed a few tears today as I at first refused to have a reasonable talks with Brownhills infact you can only say I was bloody minded but I'm glad I did listen in the end. 
Once again I have a lump in my throat reading these nice emails.

I will now post the latest report as promised


----------



## locksmith

Thanks for your patience today. things have sped along and are looking good so far. 
The very highest in Brownhills have written and one of their top men drove the 140 miles and delivered by hand a written apology and the biggest bouquet of flowers for Mandy. 
Brownhills customer service sent at my request a driver to collect the van as I no longer wanted it but before they arrived I had it inspected properly, by a local motorhome insurance assessor who confirmed our worst fears from the first report. I have come to the conclusion that no checks were carried out on the van at all. and the day before collection it was rushed in for an MOT that it failed. (exhaust) I have been assured that somehow it has just slipped through and there is no way that they would ever let a vehicle in its condition through. 
Because the vehicle was not inspected closely after it was traded in the faults my two inspectors found were not picked up by Brownhills. 
MOT does not inspect for Habitation fault etc. 
Brownhills have paid a full refund direct into my bank and have taken a list of my costs, losses, expenses and I have given them a figure. 
The compensation side of things is up to them to make an offer and I hope this will happen over the next few days. 
It looks like The top people of Brownhills are doing their best to put things right but they cant give us that time back. 
If my Mandy gets through everything with the hospital and she feels she is able I will be looking for a decent van and maybe get to Scotland before the winter. 
Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts and words and I will keep you all updated and want to remain an active speaker on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

the best thing they could do is sack the highest employee concerned in the lies and decite both on the sales side and after sales to make an example and try to get some credibility back
p.s. good result


----------



## Deleted member 9215

Just like car dealers , promis the world until you hand over your money ( all bandits) hope all turns out well and you get a good van & enjoy Scotland .

All our best wishes

Dunk


----------



## locksmith

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Brownhills are not prepared to give you a replacement van or get it ready in time before your wife goes into hospital on the 24th August, Johns Cross will.
> 
> I can offer you a Swift Sundance 580PR, end lounge 2 berth motorhome free of charge for one week commencing 13th August so that you can have some quality time together.
> 
> The only proviso is that you pay the hire insurance cost of £61-75p and complete our standard hire agreement which will be at no charge to you.
> 
> Please contact my Hire Dept and speak to Mark, Andy or Lawrence if this is of interest 01-580-883060
> 
> Good luck and best wishes
> 
> Peter





Peter, 
I wish to thank you from the bottom of my heart for the kindest of kind offers. Mandy and I will not take you up on it as with all that has happened the upheaval of getting ready for another break would be to much . Our house is now full of the contents of our motorhome so I'm going to stash it all away somewhere. 
If all goes well on the 24th and Mandy feels well enough we want to get another motorhome. The Compass Castaway RG ticked all the boxes for us and it took us a while to find one having travelled as far as Scotland. our funds are quite limited now as neither of us work as I'm now Mandy's carer but I think we can stretch to £27.000.00 for the right van so please bear us in mind if one should come your way. Thanks again.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

Great new Mr&Mrs Locksmith 
 hopefully you will soon be sorted out and can enjoy the rest of the summer. It is heartening to see the goodwill generated by your story from members on this board and the offer of free motorhome hire from johnscross motorhomes  was exceptional . i am sure they offered the van purely to help you out , but as a consequence have enhanced their reputation as well..i wont forget them !
No doubt you will let us know how you get on 
best wishes


----------



## Canalsman

Hi Locksmith

Have you downloaded the Wildcamping Map & POI data to your computer?

If you load Google Earth on your computer, you and Mandy can 'armchair travel' to all the spots in Scotland, and pick out those that appeal the most.

If you need any help with this, let me know 

Regards

Chris


----------



## locksmith

Canalsman said:


> Hi Locksmith
> 
> Have you downloaded the Wildcamping Map & POI data to your computer?
> 
> If you load Google Earth on your computer, you and Mandy can 'armchair travel' to all the spots in Scotland, and pick out those that appeal the most.
> 
> If you need any help with this, let me know
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris



We have spent a lot of time in Scotland as my family originate from the Isle of skye. We have used google earth to re-visit some of the magical places especialy while Mandy was learning to walk again after her operation. We found we were very restricted in the wilds of the north west Highlands with a caravan and it was always our dream to buy a motorhome when we retire to be able to complete our tour of the coast of British Isles. With Mandy's illness I decided to sell everything I have to raise the money to purchase a motorhome to make the dream come true and to continue to visit these places after my dear wife has passed.


----------



## flatpackchicken

DONT FORGET when buying your next van please pay a small deposat with credit card and you get full protection from card campany for full amount??? Best of  luck mate and regards to mandy.    regards Garry


----------



## locksmith

flatpackchicken said:


> DONT FORGET when buying your next van please pay a small deposat with credit card and you get full protection from card campany for full amount??? Best of  luck mate and regards to mandy.    regards Garry


You can bet on it/
                         Thanks Garry


----------



## Deleted member 3270

*Brownhills*

Why are big companies like Brownhills allowed to get away with treating people/customers like this??  My daughter works for Focus and if a product does not do as it should then an exchange or refund is done.  My son works for Argos and the same policy is in place: not suitable, faulty, does not do what it should - an exchange or refund is offered.  
It seems that we buy cars, motorhomes, caravans etc., and are expected to deal with the faults, repairs and inconveniences on our own. And, lets be honest, a warrantly is often not worth the paper it is written on. 
Is this what spending thousands of pounds does for you? 


Mrs Wilthebeast


----------



## locksmith

wilthebeast said:


> Why are big companies like Brownhills allowed to get away with treating people/customers like this??  My daughter works for Focus and if a product does not do as it should then an exchange or refund is done.  My son works for Argos and the same policy is in place: not suitable, faulty, does not do what it should - an exchange or refund is offered.
> It seems that we buy cars, motorhomes, caravans etc., and are expected to deal with the faults, repairs and inconveniences on our own. And, lets be honest, a warrantly is often not worth the paper it is written on.
> Is this what spending thousands of pounds does for you?
> 
> 
> Mrs Wilthebeast



lets see what compensation Brownhills offer, I always felt they could have taken a feather out of out of Peters Cap (Johnscross motorhomes)and offered us a temporary van to use whilst they found us another or we found another.
This morning Mandy and I feel sad and empty as there is a space where our caravan then motorhome stood for so many years and the contents of our motorhome are everywhere we look, with the 24th looming we feel unable to make any plans beyond.


----------



## Kontiki

I think everyone sympathizes with you, no matter what the compensation is you cannot buy back time.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

every week in the news some old person has been done out of there life savings by cowboy traders and it gets tv and media time but these guys do it legally with no shame,people think brownhills are bad they should look at what happens on static caravan sitesthey do flease yer


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

*Watchdog*

Send an email or letter to BBC Watchdog with as much detail as possible, I bet they will sort it out quick. The link is: 

BBC - Watchdog - - Got a story


----------



## Admin

This thread has been locked at the request of locksmith, He feels that Brownhills are now taking his problems seriously. Hopefully this matter will be resolved very quickly.


----------



## Admin

I have had another message from Locksmith today.

He says he had another 687 support emails yesterday and would like to thank all those who have taken time to do so. He is struggling to responed to all of them straight away, so pleae do not be upset if you do not get an instant response.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Phil

Just goes to show what members of a good site can achieve when they band together. Well done to all the members of WildCamping who supported Locksmith in his hour of need.


----------



## vera

*Brownhills Thread*

Don,t know if any of you have noticed but Motorhome facts were running this thread also, but it has been removed.
Thank you Phil for leaving this thread for future motorhome buyers to see how Brownhills treat their customers
Sue


----------



## Randonneur

vera said:


> Don,t know if any of you have noticed but Motorhome facts were running this thread also, but it has been removed.
> Thank you Phil for leaving this thread for future motorhome buyers to see how Brownhills treat their customers
> Sue



I had a look at that thread on MHF, their members were taking bets on how long it would be before it was pulled.


----------



## locksmith

Phil said:


> I have had another message from Locksmith today.
> 
> He says he had another 687 support emails yesterday and would like to thank all those who have taken time to do so. He is struggling to responed to all of them straight away, so pleae do not be upset if you do not get an instant response.



I want to thank everyone for all their emails, support and responses. I have received around 1700 private emails and they are still coming, mostly to support Mandy with her illness. I must first say that somewhere along the line I said Brownhills Newark had not offered to me a free hire van but I was incorrect. this was done just prior to a driver from Brownhills coming and to collect the old motorhome, it was done by email but I overlooked it amongst the hundreds of other emails ---- for that statement I'm sorry.
Yesterday and today Michelle Rowlands and Dean Wood overseen by Andrew Graggs have come to an agreement of what they want to do for us. I had already been given a total refund on Monday and I must admit I didn't make it easy for them, Michelle said they wanted to help us and would I give Brownhills another chance, to this I replied " yes " we had no Idea till today when we got to Brownhills just what this might be. 
Brownhills have basically found us a motorhome that we had always wanted and never thought we could afford, they made it affordable to us and this includes warranty and insurance.
Dean, then Michelle realised we have now got the van of our dreams but was unable to afford to go away. Andrew Craggs then dropped some more so we are now able to go away as soon as Mandy has been to hospital.
Andrew Craggs, before we left today personally came and apologised to both Mandy and myself and said there had been a terrible breakdown in communication and a string of problems that had escalated and that he and Brownhills have taken great steps to move the Company image forward and he takes any criticism personally.
I'm very pleased and also grateful how Brownhills have now handled our situation, now god willing we will have our dream (((((((may I say it))))))) all the better for Brownhills of Newark.


----------



## kangooroo

An excellent outcome - which you thoroughly deserve.  

Well done to Brownhills for admitting their mistakes and resolving them to your full satisfaction.

I hope you can both enjoy the holiday you need in your new van and make the most of all the time you have together.


----------



## kimbowbill

i have goose pimples reading this story, my heart goes out to you and your family and i pray all goes well for you.

kind regards

Jenny


----------



## locksmith

kimbowbill said:


> i have goose pimples reading this story, my heart goes out to you and your family and i pray all goes well for you.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Jenny



Thanks
       Jenny, look out for an Autotrail Cheyenne motorhome with the Locksmith on and give us a wave.


----------



## busydaffodil

Congrats on getting a cheyenne.   They are lovely, but I am biased.   We have the 840 SE Cheyenne & love it.  Sadly its now up for sale and we will miss it, but being parked on the drive 95% of the time is a total waste.  My 2 jobs dictate I work 6 days a week & preparing for 1 night away is just too time consuming to be worth it.


----------



## smiler

*downhill's*

hi im really sorry to hear about your wife however the brownhills sarge is not uncommon. we bought a brandnew bessacar495 wich left us £34,000 lighter 2500miles back and forth from home to brownhills and 9 months our lives wasted. Each time we went out we came back on a aa truck and left stranded  for 7 hours. yes we know the story well. We took advice from trading standards office and eventually got a full refund and life long ban from all brownhill sites (don't know how we will survive with out our season pitch onn brownhills overnight parking)
 however it sounds like time is really precious try forgetting about brownhills
and try and fing a good self employed or small garage where they do motorhome repairs. I know you shouldn't have to and maybe it will make your blood boil when your paying the bill.
But belive me its a small price to pay just to have them out of your lives. 
Hope you have better days ahead


----------



## locksmith

smiler said:


> hi im really sorry to hear about your wife however the brownhills sarge is not uncommon. we bought a brandnew bessacar495 wich left us £34,000 lighter 2500miles back and forth from home to brownhills and 9 months our lives wasted. Each time we went out we came back on a aa truck and left stranded  for 7 hours. yes we know the story well. We took advice from trading standards office and eventually got a full refund and life long ban from all brownhill sites (don't know how we will survive with out our season pitch onn brownhills overnight parking)
> however it sounds like time is really precious try forgetting about brownhills
> and try and fing a good self employed or small garage where they do motorhome repairs. I know you shouldn't have to and maybe it will make your blood boil when your paying the bill.
> But belive me its a small price to pay just to have them out of your lives.
> Hope you have better days ahead



I understand where your coming from but we will give Browhhills the chance they have asked for and overtime we will probably chat on here of what happens the bits and pieces we buy etc. and I'm sure there may be times as with any garage that things are not quite right but never the series of faults and problems that we had this time, I truly believe  that nobody would have intensionally let a van out in the state of ours as it would come back so quick  to bite and more so with one of the purchaser having a terminal illness there are people like the press just waiting and wanting to exploit peoples miss fortunes to give somebody else a good kicking and fatten their wallets along the way. I'm absolute and sure that somehow our van slipped through the net totally, I could see looking in the eyes of the three people who have done their very best to make amends that these are very sympathetic human beings with feelings like the rest of us.

changing the subject totally, watch out in tonights sky there is about to be one of the greatest meteor showers of recent times.


----------



## fiftysomething

*Look out*

I've read this thread as it's gone along with tears in my eyes - so pleased that it's worked out for you.  

Then realised that as I'm only about 15 miles south of Bury I might well see you on the road when you take the Cheyenne for a drive prior to the big trip to Scotland.  I'll certainly be on the look out.

Will also look out for the meteor showers tonight - just love them.  Always wish on shooting stars, so many thanks for letting me know.


----------



## locksmith

I would like to add my thanks for the support of all including Brownhills. 
Mandy said by buying a motorhome we suddenly seem to have lot's more friends. I pointed out to Mandy the motorhome had little to do with it and that people care about her and how she is. 
Mandy sends her love to you all.


----------



## locksmith

I have to now learn how to spell, Shy Anne - shiane - Cheyenne.


----------



## Deleted member 3802

locksmith said:


> I have to now learn how to spell, Shy Anne - shiane - Cheyenne.


CLINT WALKER


----------



## locksmith

Old_Arthur said:


> CLINT WALKER



Cheyenne Bodie in the TV series Cheyenne. was that in the 50's or 60's ?


----------



## Nolly

Think it was the 60's.
My wife and I have followed your story & would like to wish the both of you a lovely holiday.  Our prayers are with you for the future.
Bonne courage.
Nolly and Jan.


----------



## locksmith

Nolly said:


> Think it was the 60's.
> My wife and I have followed your story & would like to wish the both of you a lovely holiday.  Our prayers are with you for the future.
> Bonne courage.
> Nolly and Jan.



Je vous remercie pour votre soutien


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Locksmith
Hi Mandy

Like Nolly & Jan said so also are our prayers and good wishes for the future go out to you. Have a good holiday and if you reach the Western Isles look us up.

If you want our home details phone etc please PM me

John & Ruth Hamilton


----------



## locksmith

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Locksmith
> Hi Mandy
> 
> Like Nolly & Jan said so also are our prayers and good wishes for the future go out to you. Have a good holiday and if you reach the Western Isles look us up.
> 
> If you want our home details phone etc please PM me
> 
> John & Ruth Hamilton



You are both so Kind, I have noticed you all the way through our plight and have been grateful to you and so many others for your true kindness.
I have found Wildcamping full of good first hand information about motorhomes, I always thought it would be different, we had a caravan for many years but purely as somewhere to lay our heads after a days climbing.
I think Motorcamping is a way of life and I hope I will be able to do this for many years with my wife.
I do hope people are not fed up with this thread, I'm on here quite a lot as I feel I owe it to people to answer their comments or just acknowledge their good wishes although one or two people have made some rude comments because we chose to stay with Brownhills.

Anyway John - Ruth with the Good Scottish surname meaning Home, if we should ever visit your lovely Island we will be sure to visit you.


----------



## locksmith

I to wish to thank the moderators for helping me when I felt totally alone by allowing things to continue. I have tried to remain strong for Mandy since her prognosis 10 months ago and I must admit I didn't think I was going to get through this, so close to a breakdown. I found on here there are many people willing to support you if the cause is just. 
I'm very pleased with the way Brownhills seniors turned things around and so quick once they realised, I now feel the right thing would have been done eventually but the support of you good people and this and other forums pushed my plight to the top at lightening speed. 
I think I may have said this before but Mandy said to me by buying a motorhome we suddenly seem to have lot's more friends. I said to Mandy the motorhome had little to do with it and that people care about her and how she is. 
Mandy sends her love to you all.

I feel I need to step back and recharge my own battery's for a while.


----------



## kimbowbill

kimbowbill said:


> i have goose pimples reading this story, my heart goes out to you and your family and i pray all goes well for you.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Jenny



most certainly will,we are going to the tattoo next week so if you are around that area we will come and say hello 

take care

Jenny


----------



## locksmith

Mandy has asked to go to the Malvern show. see you there.


----------



## terry c

*HI*

HI Andy and Mandy 
           motorhomers are a great bunch glad things are sorted with the van our van is getting sorted as well which is good and you get off in your van and put some pics on here might see you about poss at a show as well 

                         all the best Terry


----------



## locksmith

terry c said:


> HI Andy and Mandy
> motorhomers are a great bunch glad things are sorted with the van our van is getting sorted as well which is good and you get off in your van and put some pics on here might see you about poss at a show as well
> 
> all the best Terry



Thanks Terry, been meaning to get back to you but as you can imagine it has been hectic. Mandy has been having some strange changes and headaches, we also had a mess up with Mandy's Hospital appointments that I just noticed,they had the scan after we see the specialist instead of the other way around so the scan is now Wednesday, the specialist will now have some results to discuss on the 24th. so fingers crossed for the 24th. Thanks again Terry.


----------



## locksmith

locksmith said:


> Mandy has asked to go to the Malvern show. see you there.


Mandy's feeling very tired and I think the 6 hour round trip to the Malvern show will be to much, as soon as we get our van we will get to these shows and Rallies. Thanks for the invitation


----------



## locksmith

busydaffodil said:


> Congrats on getting a cheyenne.   They are lovely, but I am biased.   We have the 840 SE Cheyenne & love it.  Sadly its now up for sale and we will miss it, but being parked on the drive 95% of the time is a total waste.  My 2 jobs dictate I work 6 days a week & preparing for 1 night away is just too time consuming to be worth it.


I have looked at the 840 SE and admired them but I would need a massive driveway for one of them but they are fantastic. Are you giving up Motorhomes altogether ? such a shame.


----------



## Deleted member 5759

busydaffodil said:


> Congrats on getting a cheyenne.   They are lovely, but I am biased.   We have the 840 SE Cheyenne & love it.  Sadly its now up for sale and we will miss it, but being parked on the drive 95% of the time is a total waste.  My 2 jobs dictate I work 6 days a week & preparing for 1 night away is just too time consuming to be worth it.




Hi sorry to hear that but if you PM me the details, one never knows might be interested in buying the van on a hassle free cash transaction

Peter


----------



## Kontiki

I am really glad for you & Mandy to have your problem sorted quickly & to your satisfaction (hopefully) While yours was to some extent a special case due to the circumstances Brownhills & other dealers should be able to resolve these issues & give the customer the service you would expect when parting with our hard earned cash all the time regardless of personal circumstances. 

While I am willing to pursue my rights as aggressively & for as long as it takes to get any problems sorted I know others who will give up. I only ever want what was agreed to when I buy something, I usually make my own notes to remind me who said what & when, I also try to get them to confirm it in writing or email.


----------



## busydaffodil

locksmith said:


> I have looked at the 840 SE and admired them but I would need a massive driveway for one of them but they are fantastic. Are you giving up Motorhomes altogether ? such a shame.



Hi,

We're not going to buy another for a couple of years if we sell this one.  I work 2 jobs/6 days a week and its just so much hassle to organise just 1 night away.  I end up really stressed trying to organise pet sitters and getting the camper organised & loaded.  

We've booked 6 days off 4th Sept to 10th Sept and will probably go away for a couple of days then, if its not sold.  We're also going to go away Xmas Eve to the Beach, to watch the waves crash in for Xmas Day, if its not sold.  (though thats more to avoid the mass cooking I have to do for my family who bulk order my gravy)

We're not desperate to sell it because we know it'll be worth similar next spring so we're not going to give it away price wise.  We don't owe money on it so its not really going to eat or drink much.


----------



## busydaffodil

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi sorry to hear that but if you PM me the details, one never knows might be interested in buying the van on a hassle free cash transaction
> 
> Peter



PM sent Peter


----------



## locksmith

I was hoping to tell all you good people I had got my Motorhome but 4am Tuesday Morning I was rushed into Hospital with an acute appendicitis, so now my son has taken time off work to look after Mandy and Andy. I talked with Dean from Brownhills and he said he would deliver the motorhome, which I thought was very nice.
Cant drive for another week so I will be able to look out the window at it.
Oh lucky man!!


----------



## Kontiki

Hope you get well soon from your op. & can get away in your new van.


----------



## locksmith

Kontiki said:


> Hope you get well soon from your op. & can get away in your new van.



Thanks but this seems to get sillier and sillier before this I got to the point of dreading friends finding out of the run of bad luck and believe me there is a lot more and as major and worse than we have posted, I take that back my wife illness is the worst by a mile. 
Last night Mandy came to visit me in hospital and we looked into each others eyes and just started laughing, I think the other patients thought we are mad ( if only they knew) and it hurts to laugh.


----------



## bernardfeay

I also bought a motorhome from Brownhills. It was 6 years old. They gave me all the assurances about full service, MOT and 12 months tax. In my opinion the customer does the pre delivery inspection. 

They told me the van had extras that simply did not exist. They wriggled as best they could but eventually I had no option but to take them to court. They did not defend it. I got my cheque for £2500. 

If you do buy anything from them be sure to avoid being told you have 12 months bumper to bumper. You will find that anything that does go wrong falls into the "wear and tear" category.


----------



## locksmith

The Big day tomorrow.


----------



## waggi

Good luck to you both,hope it turns out well for you .Mick.


----------



## locksmith

locksmith said:


> The Big day tomorrow.




well the 24th is here, the day we have been dreading and longing for. Going to Addenbrookes this morning and should be home by 5pm with a result.
I'm  feeling quietly confident that we will be given the all clear and if this is the case Mandy should live at least another two years although she could get ill a lot sooner, it means we will get another year of reasonable good health and can use our MH and live our dream.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hope all is good news for both of you.

John & Ruth


----------



## Nolly

Hoping to hear the best news possible.
Nolly & Jan.


----------



## Canalsman

Bon chance !


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Locksmith and Mandy.

We are all anxiously waiting for the latest news, its now 16:00 hrs 1 hour to go – this thread is like a maternity ward, we are all pacing up and down waiting to be told the latest news. I am sure I speak for all on this site when I say you are in our thoughts and prayers at this time.


----------



## coolasluck

Yes heres hoping we have good news,guys when you read about the woes of Locksmith and Mandy it makes our current problems pale into significance.


----------



## locksmith

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Locksmith and Mandy.
> 
> We are all anxiously waiting for the latest news, its now 16:00 hrs 1 hour to go – this thread is like a maternity ward, we are all pacing up and down waiting to be told the latest news. I am sure I speak for all on this site when I say you are in our thoughts and prayers at this time.



The results are far better than they would have ever hoped. There is no return of the tumour what so ever. Mandy must keep the physiotherapy going and build up her left side functions and next appointment 3 months 23rd Nov
I'm so so pleased and our Motorhome arrives tomorrow morning. 

Thanks everyone, I know some of you have been waiting.


----------



## Deleted member 5759

Great news, now just get a good handover and go forth and enjoy.

Peter


----------



## Kontiki

Glad to hear that things are looking up for you both, hope you have the holiday that you wanted now.


----------



## Ian03/54

Fantastic news for you both. So pleased for you. Very best wishes for your future, short and long term.


----------



## kelly 58

Excellent news for you both now its time to relax and chill out in your new MH a whole new way of life ahead of you and hopefully many years to enjoy.


----------



## Randonneur

So happy to hear your good news, you must both feel like a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders. I hope your new motorhome is everything you want it to be and that you both get many years of pleasure and enjoyment from it. 

Wishing you all the best for the future, and hope to meet you on the road sometime.


----------



## waggi

Brill news,just need a scottish frase book now and your sorted.Hope to see you on the road sometime.(I use the a14 alot as my most of my work is out off felixstowe,will keep an eye out for a cheyenne going up or down)Best wishes, Mick.


----------



## Hymerkar

locksmith said:


> The results are far better than they would have ever hoped. There is no return of the tumour what so ever. Mandy must keep the physiotherapy going and build up her left side functions and next appointment 3 months 23rd Nov
> I'm so so pleased and our Motorhome arrives tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone, I know some of you have been waiting.



Thats fantastic news, and such a relief for you both.  Happy Camping Days ahead for you now. Take care XX


----------



## maingate

We are so pleased for you both.

We are off to Scotland tomorrow for a few weeks. Look for a Burstner parked outside a dodgy looking pub. That will be me.

If you are quick, you can get to Magbrin`s meet near Inverness.

Happy travelling.


----------



## locksmith

waggi said:


> Brill news,just need a scottish frase book now and your sorted.Hope to see you on the road sometime.(I use the a14 alot as my most of my work is out off felixstowe,will keep an eye out for a cheyenne going up or down)Best wishes, Mick.



I'm going to have my new nickname Lockmith or Locky written on the motorhome so give us a wave.


----------



## busydaffodil

Fab news!
Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Tigatigatiger

Brillant news!

Now get out there and enjoy your motorhome!


----------



## suej

*Today's the day!!*

So pleased to hear your news about Mandy and hope you are getting over your op ok.

Bet you eagerly awaiting delivery of your new 'beastie'.. if it hasn't already arrived that is!  Hope Brownhills have come up trumps with you now and you have lots of good times in it.

Happy travelling!!


----------



## hobbit

*Locky*

As they say in Scotland,"Keep right on to the end of the road".May it be long
and full of good things.Good luck to you and your good lady,you both deserve
it,Hobbit.


----------



## locksmith

Motorhome looks and seems great, delivered yesterday by Dean Wood who is the very best of salesmen as well as being a good person.
Dean ran through everything with me even called me back two hours after Delivery with more advice and is calling again on Monday.
Very very pleased and once Ive recovered from my op I will be loading up and moving out.
Fantastic.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Morning Locky - If the sun is shinning down your way like it is in Stornoway you will be out polishing the van  and Mandy inside sorting out everything and giving it the woman's touch . Good luck and keep us all informed of how things go.


----------



## al n sal

fantabulous news Locksmith, 

we are really pleased everything has worked out for you both.

happy travels

and if we see you on the road we will definately wave, or wave our picks in salute

al


----------



## rjedobbin

I have just come across this site, and the title of this thread caught my eye.  I have read it from start to finish.  To put it in perspective, I am 6' 4", 19 1/2 stone of rugby player and I am struggling not to be blubbing my eyes out (which since I am sitting here in work, is a bit of a problem!!).  My heart goes out to you and I am so chuffed to hear the positive news.

I was totally unaware of Brownhills 'reputation', and we are about to embark on a project to replace our beloved 20 year old van (which we have had for the last 4 years).  They may have (eventually) sorted out your situation, but since you've been bitten, I'm going to be shy, and won't be touching them with a barge pole.

Hope you get your trip, can well enjoy it, and good luck to you all.


----------



## vindiboy

rjedobbin said:


> I have just come across this site, and the title of this thread caught my eye.  I have read it from start to finish.  To put it in perspective, I am 6' 4", 19 1/2 stone of rugby player and I am struggling not to be blubbing my eyes out (which since I am sitting here in work, is a bit of a problem!!).  My heart goes out to you and I am so chuffed to hear the positive news.
> 
> I was totally unaware of Brownhills 'reputation', and we are about to embark on a project to replace our beloved 20 year old van (which we have had for the last 4 years).  They may have (eventually) sorted out your situation, but since you've been bitten, I'm going to be shy, and won't be touching them with a barge pole.
> 
> Hope you get your trip, can well enjoy it, and good luck to you all.


 Hi I'm no fan of Brownhjlls  but after reading LOCKSMITHS posts and all that has followed I  think we should give them a chance [ Brownhills ]they appear to have pulled out all the stops to appease their awful treatment of LOCKSMITH, due no doubt to all the BAD  posts on most of the Forums, maybe they have got the message that AFTER SALES TREATMENT is more important than just selling  you a van and turning their backs on you?????


----------



## BillyB666

vindiboy said:


> Hi I'm no fan of Brownhjlls  but after reading LOCKSMITHS posts and all that has followed I  think we should give them a chance [ Brownhills ]they appear to have pulled out all the stops to appease their awful treatment of LOCKSMITH, due no doubt to all the BAD  posts on most of the Forums, maybe they have got the message that AFTER SALES TREATMENT is more important than just selling  you a van and turning their backs on you?????



Sorry but I disagree, they have only moved after almost the entire human race shamed them into it via pestering & threats of newspapers & TV. No serious business should need that to make them react. 
Every other month there is yet another horror story about these cowboys - there's a good few thousand members on here & I reckon we vote with our feet. A few months of low sales & tumbleweed blowing through their yard might finally do something to sort out their service & aftersales departments 

Bri


----------



## rjedobbin

vindiboy said:


> Hi I'm no fan of Brownhjlls  but after reading LOCKSMITHS posts and all that has followed I  think we should give them a chance [ Brownhills ]they appear to have pulled out all the stops to appease their awful treatment of LOCKSMITH, due no doubt to all the BAD  posts on most of the Forums, maybe they have got the message that AFTER SALES TREATMENT is more important than just selling  you a van and turning their backs on you?????



No way Jose


----------



## locksmith

Yesterday started to fit satellite TV and run 12v and aerial to the back of Van so Mandy can lay down and watch TV in bed if she needs to. Fitting an extra leisure battery and a ring inverter - satellite navigation (Snooper S7000 ventura) and loads more bits.
Mandy watches while I work slowly through a list of jobs to be done, while our favorite tunes play quietly in the background, chatting where we will go next.
Yesterday was a special day, even though we are still only up the driveway.

The sleep over may come next.

Locky


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Morning Locky - thanks for the update, hope you are both well pleased with the van - As you and Mandy watch your dream progress each day why don't you keep a day-to-day diary of all that has been achieved that day and then you can both look back at a later date - Ruth and I have done that over the years and it brings back all the good times we have had together and the people we have met.


----------



## Bernard Jones

Glad to hear you got it sorted Locksmith 

I don't know how much that had to do with the internet forums.  I have never bought a motorhome from Brownhills so have no personal experience, good or bad. But even if we take the most cynical view that Brownhills only did it to avoid bad publicity, at least that shows they care enough about their reputation to go to these lengths to put it right.  Which suggests they will continue to look after their customers, if only to avoid any more bad publicity?

I am wondering if there could be most complaints about Brownhills because they sell the most motorhomes? If the average dealer has 10% dissatisfied customers that makes Brownhills have the most?
Rather like there seems to be most complaints about the Sevel X250 (New Fiat Ducato/Peugeot Boxer/ Citroen Relay) because most motorhomes are based on it?  To read some of these forums you would think the X250 is a total pile of ****.  But I have an X250 and am absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## syldale

*brownhills*

we have had 5 m/h from brownhills 2 second hand 3 new all had faults nothing major . we stay on site for 2days to check as much items   as possible before we move  off most of the faults in question were fixed  except part's which wasn't in stock and was later fixed within 1month. we have had 5 m/h from other dealers new and old and again all had faults one way or another with so many  moving parts base vehicle and habitation to get fault free is rare .happy camping


----------



## Nicholson

*Protect future buyers*

A list is a must, I’m knew also to all this having a nightmare myself, likewise brought from a dealer.


----------



## Nicholson

*????????????*

They advertise a silver medal winner 2009 for customer services is that a blag? Perhaps if everyone on here sent them an email they may stand up and listen in the future


----------



## locksmith

This Post was started by myself as I had multiple problems with my motorhome and Brownhills, the main problem was getting heard. 
Since Brownhills senior Staff have been made aware of the problems (made aware by these forums) they have gone a long way to put things right. I feel that people should know that Brownhills made mistakes that they can't undo but have now done good by me and I will happily by another motorhome from them.


----------



## Kontiki

As I said previously, I am really glad that your problems were sorted out to your satisfaction & your circumstances touched people a lot forcing perhaps Brownhills to fix things to stop the growing bad publicity. BUT we should all expect the service that you got, we probably all worked hard to get the large amount of money that a motorhome costs (probably the 2nd largest purchase after your home). It is time that all dealers start to realize that internet, while it can be good for advertising  their products can be a powerful weapon to also discourage people from buying from them.


----------



## locksmith

*We made it !*

We made it, now in Scotland !!
This is the first time I have been able to get a signal on my laptop but we left home Last Wednesday. (Today is Tuesday the 21st Sept 10)
At the moment we are in Durness having made out way up the east coast of Scotland avoiding the worst of the weather.
Durness is wet this morning and we are about to have breakfast and work our way down the west coast over the next 3 or 4 days ending our Scottish tour for this season in Cambletown but then going on to the Lakes - Snowdonia and finishing in Pembrokeshire and Home to Suffolk.
Thanks people, we are living our dream.


----------



## kimbowbill

enjoy, you lucky lucky people, Durness is something else isnit?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi - hope everything is ok with the van and you are getting the holiday you wanted. 

Travel safe and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Wow - I'm SO pleased you've made it on your dream trip. I hope you have a wonderful time...this is a glorious time of year, quiet roads and autumn colours just starting.
Enjoy!


----------



## Randonneur

Hi Locksmith, hope you're enjoying your motorhome. Did you visit Smoo Cave while you were up at Durness.


----------



## Admin

As this matter now seems resolved I am going to unstick this thread.


----------



## locksmith

*I took your advice and it did the trick*



ALLERDALECHEF said:


> How depressing.....I dont know what to say to make you feel any better .lets hope the diagnosis is wrong then the problems with the van will feel insignificant, even though they clearly aren't !
> I suggest you e-mail this to brownhills ....all branches , and join all the other motorhome forums and post it up.
> All the best , and i hope you will be able to visit keswick ( castlerigg hall ) again and be able to enjoy it


 
Hi there, I have just been going through the old replies to my thread and thought I should write back to you as I actually did what you suggested with my first post and put it around two other forums and from there others spread the word, people power works.
I think I know the small hotel you run and also recognise your house. Mandy and I spend lots of time in Keswick and are very comfortable when we are there, it feels like home.

Thanks again. Andrew ( locksmith )


----------



## Y5kot

*Brownhills*

We had the miss fortune of purchasing our motohome from Brownhill - Preston - We live in Hull (135 miles there) paid a deposit over the phone and was told we could pick it up in a week. First visit was a waste. no battaries, no PDI check broken element twisted handles. The hab door didn't close.. the list was endless. Had to go a second time - this did make my blood boil. We left them with 25-30 things to rectify - second time 40-50 things to rectify- Salesman kept saaying take it now use and bring it back when you have a list of faults- I said is 50 faults not enough. Two differing batterries (85amp - 110amp) had a new hab door that still didn't close. Many many differing issues- salesman just wanted this of his plot. I said I didn't want this van and asked for 2K deposit back - no no you can't do that the vans regisatered in your name........ thank you, I just said I can afford to loose 2K (I counldn't) can you afford to keep this and sell it second hand........ penny dropped - my wife got all the little extras she wanted - So sometimes the little people can win. The motohome has been a pile of pants since and threatened to take swift to court due to all the many differing faults. a catch failed and knoked me out whilst pouring elsan in cassette and was left with elsan in my mouth and eyes unconsious..... Now have a 5 year no quible warrenty as if it is in the first year. A little light at the end of the tunnel that some small people can win. I hope you win. I also pass on my heart felt good wishes to your Goodlady - Don't let them win. Use whatever you can - Good luck


----------



## Y5kot

*Sorry*

I worte the above thread after just the first page not realising how much has gone on. 

Well done!


----------



## Deleted member 775

hi locksmith a bit late with a reply ,as we have only just got back on line fully after our  18 months living in our van so pleased you got sorted with the van  hope you enjoy the new van and enjoyed scotland  .also mine and lindas thoughts are with you both


----------



## locksmith

*Than you all.*

I have recently finished answering the hundreds of emails sent to us through the Brownhills are Downhills (best part of 2000) the bulk were regarding Mandy's health and it was not till I started to go through the wonderful emails I realized there are so many others suffering in silence with similar ailments and as with Mandy the knowledge it will be terminal.
We enjoyed our break in Scotland, the Lakes etc. and are saving our pennies so we can get away again as soon as possible as the clock is ticking.
Mandy and I have found we are not living from one hospital appointment to the next quite so much but are making plans for the future and are talking about more normal things and not just living with the illness.
I had a burst gangrenous appendix recently and then a secondary infection that I'm still fighting with the help of another 4 week course of antibiotics, this took our minds away from Mandy's illness but once again the strength of Mandy this beautiful woman came out to help nurse me back to health.
Our daughter recently graduated as a fully qualified English teacher and is getting married next August, Mandy say's if she can live long enough to see our daughter married and our first Grandchild born her life will be complete. xxx 


I wish you all the strength to fight the good fight, thank you. x


----------



## Locksmith

*Hello I have rejoined Wild Camping after several years.*

As you know Brownhills came good in the end for us. I just wanted to give the people in this group who remember us an update! Mandy is still with us eight years on although her mobility has worsened and she is in a wheelchair permanently. I did manage to get back to work as a locksmith for a couple of years but Mandy started having more and more mishaps so I sold my business and now care for her full time. 
I recently gave up my motorhome and I'm now waiting for a new 2019 Buccaneer Clipper caravan that is being modified to suit Mandy's needs (I really miss my motorhome but hey ho!) I still go up to the Highlands and Lakes climbing and this caravan will allow me to take Mandy with me and know she is safe while able to have the occasional mountain trek.  I have been a member of Suffolk Lowland Search and Rescue who are part of the same group as the famous Mountain Rescue but we tend to search for missing suicidal or vulnerable people who wonder off usually into woodland forests or bog land. This has been my salvation and we are out searching regularly, I have not been fortunate to be the one to find anybody alive but have sadly found 5 deceased suicides. 
This group played a major part in getting us sorted out those years ago and I want to thank all the supporting members and say a very big thank you to Phil who supported us all the way.


----------

